# Fritschi Freeride



## SkiDog (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone here using this binding as maybe like 50% resort and 50% BC? I am getting new boards and would like to mount this binding on them, but am worried that it won't perform like a standard alpine binding inbounds. I know what the marketing and reviews say, but have also read posts on boards talking about excessive slop in this binding?

Any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

M


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2005)

I use my AT setup with the Freerides for everyday skiing in and out of bounds. Not sure what was meant by slop, but my Freerides are built like tanks even though they're pretty lightweight. Barely scratched them in a season of use. Released only twice all season, both times in the woods when a ski slid under hidden deadfall. To me, that's exemplary performance.

The only inbounds skiing that was a bit of a change with them was in bumps. I spend alot of time in bumps, and the Freerides really lift you way up off the ski...do not add riser plates to these bindings. Usually I use bump skis with the binding mounted flush on the ski, so the Freerides were uncomfortable in the zipper lines at first. Took me 2-3 weeks to get really dialed in. No biggy.

It is possible that the slop reference was due to the skier not using rubber soled AT boots, although I know quite a few folks (rivercOil is one) who have used the Freeride with alpine boots no problem.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 13, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I use my AT setup with the Freerides for everyday skiing in and out of bounds. Not sure what was meant by slop, but my Freerides are built like tanks even though they're pretty lightweight. Barely scratched them in a season of use. Released only twice all season, both times in the woods when a ski slid under hidden deadfall. To me, that's exemplary performance.
> 
> The only inbounds skiing that was a bit of a change with them was in bumps. I spend alot of time in bumps, and the Freerides really lift you way up off the ski...do not add riser plates to these bindings. Usually I use bump skis with the binding mounted flush on the ski, so the Freerides were uncomfortable in the zipper lines at first. Took me 2-3 weeks to get really dialed in. No biggy.
> 
> It is possible that the slop reference was due to the skier not using rubber soled AT boots, although I know quite a few folks (rivercOil is one) who have used the Freeride with alpine boots no problem.



I think the non use of vibram soled boots was apparently the culprit, but like OIL I will be using them solely with Alpine boots at least for this season.. I am still debating which AT boots to buy...Adrenalines or Tornados....decisions decisions...thanks for the advice though...I think ill mount up some freerides...

M


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2005)

The nice part of the Freerides raising you way up off the ski is that it makes carving longer radius turns on flat terrain so much easier. I spent an afternoon trying to stick my legs as far out to the sides as possible and creating ridiculous hip angles in an effort to boot out and I never managed to do it.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 13, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> The nice part of the Freerides raising you way up off the ski is that it makes carving longer radius turns on flat terrain so much easier. I spent an afternoon trying to stick my legs as far out to the sides as possible and creating ridiculous hip angles in an effort to boot out and I never managed to do it.



All good stuff....you just helped make my decision.

New Salamon GUNS (185) and Freerides...late this season maybe AT boots...

M


----------



## awf170 (Oct 13, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> All good stuff....you just helped make my decision.
> 
> New Salamon GUNS (185) and Freerides...late this season maybe AT boots...
> 
> M



why guns just get some old pocket rockets off ebay


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2005)

yea, good advice here.  i was amazed that i could rip some nice GS turns with the freerides in bounds.  definitely no problems there.  the nx02 is a good idea as well since it is like $100 cheaper than this year's freeride (large size only, check your boot size carefully).  backcountry.com has an amazing deal on last year's freeride, i picked up a second pair because it was so cheap  :beer:

i busted a ski with the freeride binding last year.  while i can not tell 100% what busted the ski, i am suspicious i pushed the setup to hard.  i definitely wouldn't take a freeride out for a day of bump skiing or hit any big jumps.  bumsp are doable, but as jim mentioned the binding puts you up really high, and i suspect the raised bar and fixed points puts extra preasure on the ski directly under boot center when the ski is flexed hard (e.g. the trough of a bump).

regarding slop, don't believe the hype.  it just isn't there.  people complaining about slop are either over sensitive or imagining something that isn't there.  coming from the perspective of someone that has only skied the freeride with an alpine boot, i dedected absolutely ZERO noticable difference between an apline binding and AT binding performance wise.

that said, i can't wait to tour with my new g-ride's this winter!  already cooked em' and love the lighter weight!


----------



## NHpowderhound (Oct 13, 2005)

I've got the Diamir Titanal 3 which is essentially the Freeride just with a lower DIN setting and it came with the kick return spring. Not sure if this years Freeride comes with the spring or not but if it doesnt then GET IT! I feel like my setup is bomb proof. Like awf170 said, I have the very popular Pocket Rocket/Diamir setup and I love it! Light! I picked up 165 Rokets because I ski lots and lots of woods and was looking for a ski that will travel well in tight spots. I use them with my alpine boots and have been very happy except for one trip to Tucks last year where I got blisters on my heels from the skin up. But that was the ONLY time i've had a problem. I'm still looking at some AT boots for this year though.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Oct 13, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> New Salamon GUNS (185) and Freerides...late this season maybe AT boots...
> 
> M


The thing is about the pocket rockets/gun is that you have to be light or else you'll kill the foam core in about 20 days.  Yout probably already know this though...


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 14, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha when you have a friend that works at a ski shop thats promarily salomon you get HUGE discounts...so why not go for the new stuff right? I would have otherwsie done exactly what you're saying...Thanks for the thought though.. 

M


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 14, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6'3" 190-200lbs...I think ill be alright. 

M


----------



## JimG. (Oct 14, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> 6'3" 190-200lbs...I think ill be alright.
> 
> M



Almost exactly my height and weight. I'd stay away from anything with a foam core. Stick to wood.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont like too many of the wood offerings in the twin tip arena. most of them seem too stiff. The only other model I was semi interested in is the Seth Pistol and it is way too stiff for my liking. The deal I get on the Salomons is just too good, its almost like cost, so even if I blow through them in a season or 2 it all works out for the best. 

I ski mostly wood now. Volant Machete, Dynastar BIG, K2 Mod X. 

Advice well taken and greatly appreciated.

M


----------



## JimG. (Oct 14, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> The deal I get on the Salomons is just too good, its almost like cost, so even if I blow through them in a season or 2 it all works out for the best.
> 
> I ski mostly wood now. Volant Machete, Dynastar BIG, K2 Mod X.
> 
> ...



Cool; foam core skis just don't do it for me. Way too soft, I won't even get a full season out of them before they're trash.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to know what you mean exactly...I am always a little lost when it comes to that notion about skis being "trashed" I mentioned in another post that I must not have "feel" because I just ski whatever's on my feet and make it work. 

What would cause them to be "trashed" in less than a full season. I have only heard stellar reviews of this ski and its quck turnability and have yet to hear anything about shortened life due to being foam core. I'd actually think that if thats the case Salomon wouldn't be doing so well. 

By no means am I a huckster or a super hard skier, I like the steeps and the pow..most of my days are spent at kmart and surrounding area. Last new ski I bought was the machete and I bent those, although my ski shop guy was able to straighten them and honestly I didn't even notice they were bent anyway...again...maybe I have no "feel".

thoughts?

M


----------



## JimG. (Oct 14, 2005)

For me: 

1) Foam core skis are just too soft and flexible for me. I like a relatively soft ski, but not so flexible that they're useless on flat, fast hardpack or ice.

2) In the days when camber was a bigger part of ski geometry, I could reliably flatten/totally decamber a pair of foam core skis within half a ski season. Nowadays, camber is less of an issue compared to sidecut, but foam still breaks down too fast for me and the soft ski gets even softer and turns into a wet noodle.

I'm very sensitive to ski flexibility-not too much, not too little. Soft enough for bumping, beefy enough to carve.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> For me:
> 
> 1) Foam core skis are just too soft and flexible for me. I like a relatively soft ski, but not so flexible that they're useless on flat, fast hardpack or ice.
> 
> ...



They are really raving on all the reviews I read about this new Teneighty GUN being very nice on ALL conditions. Very quick turning, etc. Ahhh I guess only time will tell.......they do have a warranty... 

M


----------



## JimG. (Oct 14, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> They are really raving on all the reviews I read about this new Teneighty GUN being very nice on ALL conditions. Very quick turning, etc. Ahhh I guess only time will tell.......they do have a warranty...
> 
> M



Results will vary from user to user...what works for me may not work at all for you.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No doubt.....I mostly look at it this way...if they get down the hill and i'm on them....its all gravy....



M


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 14, 2005)

> I ski mostly wood now. Volant Machete, Dynastar BIG, K2 Mod X.


the inspired big... what a ripper  why buy another pair of skis for the freeride when you could use the big?  i have that setup and it gives me gooes bumps just thinking about getting back on that rig this season.

i am also a HUGE fan of wood core skis.  i snapped a foam core about five years ago...  never again.  i really appreciate the snap, feel, and power of a wood core.  they feel more substantial and less likely to break.  foam cores just seem like they are toys.  i have tried a few different rossi's and salomons and just don't feel comfortable on them.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 17, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > I ski mostly wood now. Volant Machete, Dynastar BIG, K2 Mod X.
> 
> 
> the inspired big... what a ripper  why buy another pair of skis for the freeride when you could use the big?  i have that setup and it gives me gooes bumps just thinking about getting back on that rig this season.
> ...



The BIGS are the older intuitiv's with the "swallow" type tail. I've thought of mounting the freerides there, but the are a heavy ski and only about 80 underfoot (though that is pretty sweet). Eh...i'm ALWAYS on the fence with this stuff. Maybe i'll just buy a pair of freerides and mounts them somewhere, and buy the GUNS with sallie binders....who knows...decisions, decisions.

M


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2005)

oh word.  if you liked the bigs, you could always pony up for last year's legend 8800.  i knew a few places ditching last year's model pretty cheap if you were interested in looking into that.  if you want to go lighter, that isn't the way but they are 89 underfoot, iirc.


----------

